# EA Spiele lieber auf Steam oder Origin?



## Nightred (20. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.
Mir fiel eben auf das ich einige Steam Spiele von EA auch bei Origin aktivieren und herunterladen kann.
(Battlefield 2, C&C geht nicht / Crysis 2, Die Sims, Bulletstorm geht)
Das wunderte mich doch sehr. Da haben wir zwei DRM Clients, damit wir die Spiele bloß nicht verleihen/verschenken oder weiterverkaufen können und jetzt kann ich von jedem Spiel, den Key einem Freund weitergeben, damit er es auf der jeweils anderen Plattform installieren und nutzen kann. ^^ Gut für EA das ich keine Freunde habe! Aber darum geht es nicht.

Ich kenne mich mit Origin nicht so gut aus und nutze es nur, weil ich viele Spiele von EA auf dem iPhone habe und die Origin benötigen. Meine Frage ist jetzt: Macht Origin irgendetwas besser, oder macht es einfach Sinn EA Spiele jetzt auf Origin statt auf Steam zu installieren? Hat das irgendwelche Features die Steam nicht hat?

[EDIT] Hab gerade gelesen das es wohl ein alter Hut ist, das man die Spiele von Steam nach Origin transferieren kann.


----------



## Mothman (20. September 2012)

Origin macht nichts anders oder besser als Steam. Es ist halt einfach EAs "Steam", mit dem Unterschied, dass Origin "nur" EA Titel anbietet (glaube ich), wohingegen Steam in alle Richtungen offen ist. 

Wenn du deine Spiele schon im Steam hast und zufrieden bist, sehe ich keinen Grund zu Origin zu wechseln. 
Ich hab beides btw. Aber Origin wird nur gestartet, wenn ich (sehr selten) mal ne Runde BF3 zocke.


----------



## Nightred (20. September 2012)

Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Bei Steam kann man fast alles spielen und bei Origin ist man etwas beschränkter. Da gibt es ja nicht so viele non EA Spiele. Dann werde ich es wohl auch nur für Origin exklusive Spiele nutzen.


----------

